# CR1 Team Issue integration completed



## cycling6500 (Jan 14, 2003)

Did a 50 miles maiden ride on it today. It is everything I had hope for, the positive characteristics of my Trek and my Giant. Although all three bikes are carbon, they all have their own characteristics. The CR1 is comfortable without the dull feeling of my Trek. It is responsive and lively without the constant attentiveness as demanded by my Giant. It is balanced and an absolute joy to ride.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice bike. I have only ever heard very good comments about the Scott CR1 - Great value, super light and good looks.

Fine bike build too - Final weight?

Trevor!


----------



## cycling6500 (Jan 14, 2003)

Trevor! said:


> Very nice bike. I have only ever heard very good comments about the Scott CR1 - Great value, super light and good looks.
> 
> Fine bike build too - Final weight?
> 
> Trevor!


Thanks. Among the three road bikes I own, the Giant is the best value. The CR1 Team Issue is not as great a value as the C1 Pro which weighs only 100grams more.
The final weight with the Zipp 303 is a little >14lbs.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

cycling6500 said:


> Thanks. Among the three road bikes I own, the Giant is the best value. The CR1 Team Issue is not as great a value as the C1 Pro which weighs only 100grams more.
> The final weight with the Zipp 303 is a little >14lbs.


Perfect weight.

Trevor!


----------

